
Show HN: I create art prints and use my emulator as datasource - michu
https://www.concealed-art.com/wpc-art
======
sawaruna
I've been looking for these for a while now. I remember seeing early prints on
Twitter some time ago but couldn't find them again. They are pretty
interesting IMO - maybe comment about the RAM being used to make the art just
in case people only view the thumbnails and think they are a collection of
emulator screenshots or something!

~~~
michu
thanks. the memory dump prints are inspired by plotter twitter pics. thanks
for the hint

